# [SOLVED] Mobile broadband Huawei E122 sweden

## demaartens

Hey community,

I had some success getting a Huawei E122 mobile broadband modem working with my gentoo install and wanted to share this information.

This was done in Sweden using tre.se but could be helpful with other operators as well.

Kernel: 2.6.33

Gathered many information on kernel settings and software from those guides:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/3g-modem-794337/

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E220

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E160

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E630

Using wvdial to connect to the network.

The only difficult part was to figure out the proper values for /etc/wvdial.conf

I ended up with:

[Dialer tre]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2

Init3 = AT+CPIN=<YOUR PIN HERE>

; data.tre.se seems not to work here

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bredband.tre.se"

Stupid Mode = 1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = *99#

ISDN = 0

; Username and Password are not important

Username = user;

Password = pass;

Dial Command = ATDT

; This IS important, higher Baud setting did not work here for me!

Baud = 9600

Auto DNS = 1

New PPPD = yes

Now I can connect with:

wvdial tre

The following software is used to switch the operating mode of the modem device between USB storage and GSM modem, but it was *not* needed for me. But maybe for you.

http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#download

Hope this helps somebody,

Maarten

----------

